# Rare condition turns girl’s organs into crystal



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

A rather sad medical story, but such a strange illness. Really unusual.

http://news.stv.tv/scotland/north/118452-rare-condition-turns-girls-organs-into-crystal/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Sad for the family, but wonderful that they are working to help her live a happy and full life.

Children like this help remind me that a lot of what we consider annoyances in life really are pretty damn unimportant.


----------



## RedRum13 (Nov 16, 2008)

well that made me feel like crap. but it does remind me to appriciate all the little things


----------

